# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  installer microsoft office

## boubounagh

bonjour,

j'ai achet un nouveau PC et je voudrais installer Microsoft office pour cela je possde un CD Microsoft office 2007 mais en l'installant un message d'erreur m'apparait indiquant que le dossier PROOFING.FR-FR\PROOF.AR\PROOF.MSI n'existe pas est ce quelqu'un peut m'aider surtout je voudrais bien faire l'installation pour avancer dans mon travail s'il vous plait

----------

